# 7 Yr. olds 1st bird



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Went back to the same field that my oldest and I doubled in on 5-4. Birds were going crazy on the roost. Had birds come in to 70 yds at 7:00, then walked off with some hens. About 45 minutes later 2 gobblers came back in and put on a show behind the blind out of range, then walked back over the hill after my son started having a coughing fit. We stuck around for a while, and I figured we had our excitement for the day, about 8:30 I check out the back window again and there stands a long beard in full strut, my son gets on him and pounded him at 21 yds with my 12 gauge 870. Weighed 21lbs. 10 1/4" beard and 1" spurs. He was bragging to anyone that would listen about his hunt and that he got the biggest bird this year.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Congratulations! You have to love it, when the kids get involved and have some success. Especially, when they beat out everyone else.  Some good parenting skills going on there!

Bowhunter57


----------



## half pole (Feb 10, 2014)

Great 1st bird. Congrats. That will be tough to beat next year.


----------



## howdog (Oct 15, 2006)

Great story eye. Thanks for sharing. Still hoping to close the deal on one this last week.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks guys, he was on cloud nine all day, retelling the story to all our friends and family, I think he made at least 20 phone calls. Still pumped up when he went to bed and he was up since 4:30. I have 2 more kids with tags, try to get them birds before the season ends, may be hard with all their after school activities.


----------



## smittyou812s (Jul 10, 2006)

Sweet job ! Great story !


----------



## kb125 (Sep 19, 2013)

That's awesome! Great story.


----------

